# Why is it????



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Every year the day I leave for the guys trip up nort, I go to bed at midnight after getting all of my fishing stuff ready (it's a daunting task as you never know what bait you'll need, and if you don't bring it, you'll need it), then I'm up at 3am. I'm like a kid at Christmas. 19th annual trip this year. Hoping to have a little fun.

Hope you boys are behaving. The new job has my puter time slashed lol.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Manitowish waters, wi. Actually stay at the resort that Babyface Nelson stole a car from to get away from the FBI after the shoot out at Little Bohemia.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Try to enjoy your time and get some sleep. It's hard to beat the night before adrenaline rush.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck and take pics !


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Tuff.

This is easy, your " NORMAL "


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd say it's kinda like hunting. If you lose the excitement and adrenaline, it's time to do something else. Enjoy!

:hunter:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

bar-d said:


> I'd say it's kinda like hunting. If you lose the excitement and adrenaline, it's time to do something else. Enjoy!
> :hunter:


No kidding !! I have been making an annual fall archery hunt to the Calgary archery zone to hunt with a buddy for the last 26 years and I still get the same way . I used to pack everything about a week in advance , then end up packing and repacking it cause I thought I had forgot something . Now I pack it all the night before I go and sleep the early part of the week instead .Have a great trip , we're awaiting a report ..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck man......."FISH ON"............. :fishing:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup,your normal

im like that the nght before spring/fall turkey season,deer bow season,wolf sesaon last year,pheasant season,grouse season

probably will be that way for deer gun season this year as i plan on doing that one now too,also get that way the night before i started my new job.

its like they say,

if it doesnt excite you then why do it


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's what she said......... :mrgreen:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Huh, my mind in another mans body. If it ain't excitin ya, why bother. Enjoy yourself and tight lines.


----------

